# VW girls post your carsssss!!!



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

I want females vw drivers to post up pics of their whipssssss
holla


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

i hope it doesnt go to the hole


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

no, but you are definitely digging yourself into one.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Mr.337)*


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_no, but you are definitely digging yourself into one.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

IB4TL:


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

thats hottt
bump it


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (Mr.337)*

keep this clean & it won't go to the black hole
bill


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (jebglx)*

I remember the lady telling the husband or BF who was cleaning the car with her to: "Move so he can take a picture of my car"


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

My ex's mkIII








Her new car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*



























_Modified by [email protected] at 3:49 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Molly and I representin with the shocker 

























Up late with boyfriend SAVwKO playing with car parts

















_Modified by vdubu05 at 11:48 AM 10-29-2007_


_Modified by vdubu05 at 11:50 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

the beemer wheels look tight


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.337)*

Thank you!!!


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubu05)*

There HAS TO more chickies out there!!!!!!!! come on girls!!! We gotta represent!!!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (vdubu05)*

there is, we're just afraid because last time something like this went down we got black holed. search archives for "dub girls lounge"


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

why would it get black holed?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (vdubu05)*

it was BH'd b/c some members couldn't help themselves & were attacking each other.
bill


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (jebglx)*

Ohhh....I see. Thats so unlike Vortex!


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

ye there gots to be more whipz out there


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ok, gotta do it. I'm seriously like 10% joking here.
SWMk1Owner looking for a girl who knows that diesels don't have spark plugs, and why. Likes the outdoors, and also the indoors, loves caddys, rabbits, and GTIs. 
must love mk1s


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

I dont get it....he wants a girl that KNOWS they dont have plugs??? why???


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdubu05)*

Here's mine...








G60


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (corradogirly)*

Awesome!!! I use to have 4 cars just for fun but not all mine were as nice as yours...heheh....keep posting girls!!!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (vdubu05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubu05* »_I dont get it....he wants a girl that KNOWS they dont have plugs??? why??? 

It was when my sister pointed at my valve cover and said "is that where your spark plugs go?" that I realized I needed a new girlfriend...
seriously though, I was just implying that a diesel/mechanically inclined girl would be nice.


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

Well I had NO IDEA tdi cars didnt have plugs....guess im not a very nice girl or gf


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdubu05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubu05* »_Well I had NO IDEA tdi cars didnt have plugs....guess im not a very nice girl or gf









You might undestand the meaning of glow plugs better then us


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

i dont know what glow plugs are either
but in any event this thread is for those chickies that have sweet cars!!! 
COME ON GIRLS IM GETTING RATHER DISAPPOINTED!!!!!




_Modified by vdubu05 at 1:16 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (corradogirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirly* »_Here's mine...








G60



























Always wondered whos rado this was.
Member since 2002 and only 86 posts!!!!!


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

I don't post to much, i like to keep quiet.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (corradogirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirly* »_I don't post to much, i like to keep quiet.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (vdubu05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubu05* »_Well I had NO IDEA tdi cars didnt have plugs....guess im not a very nice girl or gf









now you know


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

its forums needs some excitement anyways
girls are always lovely and exciting


----------



## crazyjay (May 2, 2007)

*Re:*

bump keep em coming.... bring em out, bring em out, bring em out..... its hard to yell wen da bareellls in ur mouthh wooooohooo!!! sb performance







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (crazyjay)*

yes girls come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Mr.337)*


cleaning my baby at fall Show n Go


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Pblaze)*

bump


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 23, 2007)

bump it up keep it alivee


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.337)*

updated mod: painted hubcaps for winter mode


----------



## hawtiedubber (Sep 19, 2007)

the car is coming soon...then ill be able to represent!


----------



## madisonry (Nov 9, 2007)

Boring so far. Waiting on a shipment of 17" Goals and after that will be a drop.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (madisonry)*

Heres some of the lovely ladies that roll with us...

































R.I.P Jetta #1 7/15/07
















I'm very proud to say that all our female dubbers rock the bells


----------



## Mittelgrun (Aug 7, 2006)

that's so hot.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mittelgrun)*








this picture cracks me up







look at the dude pointing


----------



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

me first!








My past and present babies!
*First car (87 2.0L 16V)*
















*Second car (03 turbo S)*
























*Current one (06 Jetta TDI)*


































_Modified by [email protected] at 5:47 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## itseffinbethany (Dec 1, 2007)

I wasnt going to post mine, but since others have posted some that are just lightly modded I'll assume I wont get any "needs to be lower with more lip" comments.








+ europlate that no one can ever read. I've some Hella MkIV lookalikes that are waiting to be installed, and come spring she'll be dropped like a screaming red headed baby.
btw- Diesel engines don't use spark plugs as the high compression (and heat generated by it) by the time it gets to TDC is enough to ignite the diesel fuel.











_Modified by itseffinbethany at 6:35 AM 12-1-2007_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (itseffinbethany)*

my daily passat&the old coupe(sold)


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_me first!










<center>








</center>


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (itseffinbethany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itseffinbethany* »_
btw- Diesel engines don't use spark plugs as the high compression (and heat generated by it) by the time it gets to TDC is enough to ignite the diesel fuel.









doing anything the rest of your life?


----------



## hilarybilarybop (Jul 26, 2007)

Me 








My MK2 VR6

















_Modified by hilarybilarybop at 6:36 PM 12-6-2007_


_Modified by hilarybilarybop at 6:37 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## DubChick41207 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Mr.337)*

before








after


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> me first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

you guys dont get out much do ya...


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_you guys dont get out much do ya...
















Thats just what I was thinking.


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*









my baby girl and our vw's


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (thirty2valves)*

I will play
















Wintermode








And here is a shot right after she was all professionally detailed








And the pooch with her Dub too!



















_Modified by Chrissy at 9:55 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_you guys dont get out much do ya...
















Just commenting on the beauty woman!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no excuse...


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Pblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pblaze* »_
cleaning my baby at fall Show n Go

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice 20thae.


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (areku_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *areku_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice 20thae.

thanks


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (Pblaze)*

The wife (on the right, of course









Her Corrado:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vicciandben (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: VW girls post your carsssss!!! (charlatan)*

old cars:
























and this is the current car 
(before)








and about three weeks ago (taken the wheels off now







but looking to put some bbs lms on


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*My Baby*

Ill chime in too.
My noggin at my bday!!!








On the way to OktoberFast '07. 








My lil Boy posing at our last summer photoshoot.








Cheers










_Modified by C.J at 5:35 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## DubChick41207 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: My Baby (C.J)*

we have the same rims.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: My Baby (I_LUHH_MY_JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I_LUHH_MY_JETTA* »_we have the same rims.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Going with something a bit different for next summer.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: My Baby (C.J)*

Cool pics Ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Laz


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: My Baby (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Cool pics Ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Laz

Agreed







Really diggin' *pblaze*'s 20th, *charlatan*'s 'Rado, and *C.J*'s GTi!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My G/F:








Her Ride:









_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 9:42 PM 12-18-2007_


_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 9:43 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_
<center>








</center>

x2


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

The jetta >>>> Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















and my beater
























_Modified by VWniko at 6:35 AM 12-19-2007_

_Modified by VWniko at 6:37 AM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by VWniko at 6:39 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

by the way does anyone know what i need for my roof racks to be able to attatch my snowboard?????? what does that piece... if there is one look like???


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

i would give a mug shot and some tiddies, but i dont want you guys drooling all over your keyboards








just sold my baby
not me driving, thats jacob
this car was bone stock when i bought it, did alot of the work myself








have to pick up my new car, thanks VeW!!










_Modified by wrong_turn at 2:49 PM 12-20-2007_


----------

